# What does "chkdsk /r" do.



## n+stdt (Oct 10, 2008)

What does "chkdsk /r" do .


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

Answer from a previous post:
:/f - fixes errors on the disk
/r - Locates bad sectors and recovers readable information (implies /f)

directly from the chkdsk /?
It would seem all you need is /r
__________________


----------

